
Ubuntu Unity 8 and convergence projects canceled…finally - StedeBonnet
https://cd-rw.org/t/ubuntu-unity-8-and-convergence-projects-canceled-finally/642
======
shams93
Personally I've been using lubuntu and lxde for years now I never appreciated
unity for desktop but I do appreciate the fact that ubuntu gives me choices,
lubuntu is pretty awesome and stable and lets me use my system resources to
run apps instead of taking over most of my resources just to run a fancy
desktop.

